# Computer Question



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I have 2013 MacBook Air. Battery is finally starting to go. It is running the next to the last OS as it did not get Monterey.

It is only for web browsing, paying bills. I use Chrome web browser.

My question is should I buy a new battery at it is still fast and runs fine or will I have security issues and thus should buy a newer computer?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you are only doing web browser/Netflix/youtube stuff, then a Chromebook would make more sense. I like the Acer cb311-9ht for $230. There is a cb311-9h (not touch screen for $169.

Acer Chromebook 311 CB311-9HT-C4UM 11.6" Intel N4000 4GB/32GB Touch Laptop Bundle w/Elite Suite 18 Software (Office Suite Pro, Photo Editor, PDF Editor, PCmover Pro) + 1 Year Protection Plan https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08R762YZ1/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_VXQZCRFNEPRQ080G3V24


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks @g-man

Any thoughts on buying new battery for MacBook? Worth it?

I'm only looking at Chromebooks if I do buy new.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

A new battery is around $80. As long as you are using the latest web browser, it should be ok (chrome or Firefox or safari).

A new battery and a new Chromebook is still cheaper than a new mac air.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

yeah if your happy with the Macbook..would get a new battery for under a hundo..


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

MrMeaner said:


> yeah if your happy with the Macbook..would get a new battery for under a hundo..


Bought the battery and a new charger. Might load Linux at some point


----------

